# question about reviews



## TUGBrian

Something ive recently noticed in our database, is that nearly 50% of all active members have never posted a review.


This was very suprising to me, mostly because the number of reviews that get submitted has pretty much stayed static for as long as ive been a part of TUG...so its not as if they are dropping off.

My question is however, what do you all think keeps folks from writing reviews when they join?

Even as someone looking to sell, I would imagine they would want to write a review of their resort no?  (unless it was terrible i guess, but surely thats not the reason most folks look to sell).

So my question for those of you who are members and havent submitted a review, what is the main reason for that, and or what could we do to entice you to write a review of your last vacation?


----------



## TUGBrian

added a poll, if anyone can think of other poll options, let me know and ill add them!


----------



## Egret1986

*I write reviews.  I am enticed to do so for a couple of reasons.*

One is there are many resorts that I visit that have a Review Award available on TUG.  It extends my membership.  Some Marketplace credits to go along with that extension would be a bonus. 

But the main reason is that I like to read reviews on resorts that I plan to visit or am considering.  There's different information that I may be looking for.  I will usually scan all the reviews, even if they are older.

Some folks will give a report on a thread, but fail to write a review.  Sometimes I'm amazed when someone is talking about a stay and didn't write a review.  I get ideas for places to go or stay from reading TUG forums and then I will go to read reviews to get more info.  Most times the member didn't write a review.

I don't base my entire decision to stay somewhere on reviews, but I find them helpful in gleaning information.

I'm not sure if other incentives will help.   I think you either take time and make the effort to write reviews, or you don't.

Okay, so the little "awards" that TA gives reviewers, sometimes, gets me to see if I can write an onslaught of reviews when I go away for a week in order to get to the next reviewer level.


----------



## TUGBrian

haha, funny you mention that.

I do plan on implementing that sort of status for bbs forum accounts once we get the new site rolled out =)

have to come up with names for each of the levels of TUG for sure!


----------



## dioxide45

Writing reviews requires a certain "breed" of person. I don't use that term in a derogatory way. Not everyone is apt to writing reviews. Some people simply don't. Not because they don't want to or can't, just because it isn't their thing.

They may be happy to read reviews, but writing reviews is not for them. I am actually surprised that 50% of members have written at least one review.


----------



## csxjohn

I like the incentives you give now, extended memberships.  If you increase incentives I'm not sure it will bring in more reviews.  Free extension of membership for a few minutes or typing is pretty cool.

I'm getting ready to review my recently finished vaca, maybe I should wait to see if anything new will be offered?  Naw, I'll put the new ones in tomorrow.


----------



## Sandy

I'm guilty. I used to write reviews all the time, but haven't recently. I will get back on this soon and begin to write again.


----------



## SmithOp

I looked at some reviews when I first joined and realized I don't fit the "norm" here, we are not the type of travellers for sitting around the resort.  We use our timeshares as destination bases to explore local areas, we are active biking, hiking, my wife does half marathons.  For this reason I've felt it is a waste of my time to write a review that would fall on deaf ears.  I enjoy the forums and participate but the ads and reviews site are of no value to us.

As far as user ratings, ugh, too cliquish. I speak my mind and move on, life is too short to get in to a pissing contest online. Your opinion of me is none of my business.


----------



## presley

When I started reading reviews, both here and on tripadvisor, I started very much relying on them for information before I decide to book somewhere.  That led me to writing reviews, thinking someone else might make a educated choice after reading one of my review.  

Since I often revisit the same resorts, I don't do a review after every stay.  The extended TUG membership is just gravy.  It had an appeal when I wrote my first review, but it really has no influence on any review writing that I do at this point.

P.S.  I voted my resort already has a ton of reviews because that was the closest choice to, "I just reviewed it a few months ago."  I am not ordinary in that I am a weekend traveler vs a full week traveler.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh I didnt mean it would be a user rating....I just meant more of an "achievement" type deal.

say for instance

0 review - TUG member
5 reviews - Better than a regular TUG member
10 reviews - Better than a Better TUG member
20 reviews - Super TUG member
50 reviews - Superduper  TUG member
100 reviews - TUGGER LIKE NO OTHER

yadda yadda  (obviously these are made up and would be more appropriately named when the time comes)


----------



## presley

TUGBrian said:


> oh I didnt mean it would be a user rating....I just meant more of an "achievement" type deal.
> 
> say for instance
> 
> 0 review - TUG member
> 5 reviews - Better than a regular TUG member
> 10 reviews - Better than a Better TUG member
> 20 reviews - Super TUG member
> 50 reviews - Superduper  TUG member
> 100 reviews - TUGGER LIKE NO OTHER
> 
> yadda yadda  (obviously these are made up and would be more appropriately named when the time comes)



Those user titles are awesome.  I'd love to see those.


----------



## TUGBrian

lol, currently the review king/queen on TUG has 75 reviews to their name....thats pretty impressive.

big gap between them and number to at 49!


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> oh I didnt mean it would be a user rating....I just meant more of an "achievement" type deal.
> 
> say for instance
> 
> 0 review - TUG member
> 5 reviews - Better than a regular TUG member
> 10 reviews - Better than a Better TUG member
> 20 reviews - Super TUG member
> 50 reviews - Superduper  TUG member
> 100 reviews - TUGGER LIKE NO OTHER
> 
> yadda yadda  (obviously these are made up and would be more appropriately named when the time comes)



Wow, I'd probably have to start cheating and make up several reviews just to obtain the highly esteemed status of "TUGGER LIKE NO OTHER" next to my name.


----------



## SmithOp

Presley brings up an interesting point, reviewing your own resort.  It's very difficult for owners to be subjective, and very easy for exchangers to be critical.


----------



## taffy19

SmithOp said:


> Presley brings up an interesting point, reviewing your own resort. It's very difficult for owners to be subjective, and very easy for exchangers to be critical.


This is exactly why I do not review resorts.  I would be too biased.

We hardly ever exchange but did a few two years ago and should have done it then but tastes differ so much so why even bother?  I read all the complaints that are mentioned in the threads and make note of it plus I look at the pictures too that people are sharing with us.

Everyone should know by now that a beautiful view is most important to us and having a comfortable and clean condo too and we are happy.  We like walking to the restaurants and leave our car in the garage but will drive if we have to.  

We have never had a bad experience yet and only very good ones in general.  Sometimes, there is a little problem but most resorts do their best to take care of it right away.


----------



## VegasBella

I think the user interface could use some changes that may make the database portion more appealing and could increase reviews. 

Also, I'd appreciate other types of features in the database such as information on how each resort is run - for example, maintenance fees and types of ownerships at that resort, etc.

But mostly I think there are generally two types of users - forum users and database users. And there's not as much crossover as you might expect.


----------



## TUGBrian

could that stuff be added to the resort description without becoming overly cluttered?  would you want that "Resort management info" to have its own tab?


----------



## csxjohn

VegasBella said:


> I think the user interface could use some changes that may make the database portion more appealing and could increase reviews.
> 
> Also, I'd appreciate other types of features in the database such as information on how each resort is run - for example, maintenance fees and types of ownerships at that resort, etc.
> 
> But mostly I think there are generally two types of users - forum users and database users. And there's not as much crossover as you might expect.





TUGBrian said:


> could that stuff be added to the resort description without becoming overly cluttered?  would you want that "Resort management info" to have its own tab?



I don't think that type of info is important to most of us looking at the reviews.  If you were thinking of buying there, then maybe there's some value to it but for the most part I'm looking to see what's at the resort and if there's extra charges for it.  I'm talking things like WiFi and laundry facilities among others.


----------



## ace2000

csxjohn said:


> for the most part I'm looking to see what's at the resort and if there's extra charges for it.  I'm talking things like WiFi and laundry facilities among others.



I agree.  I'd love to see some of these more useful items highlighted in some way that's easy to find when reading a review.  Both Wifi and laundry facilities are two important items to me also - especially Wifi.


----------



## Fern Modena

I'm getting older, and I'm not the only one  And many of us travel with much older parents/grands/others. How about accessibility issues being addressed in some way?  For example, Los Abrigados is supposedly lovely, but some/most/all (I am not sure) units are lofts or two story, no elevator. That could be a problem to some. There are several places in Galveston which are multi-story with no elevator.  These things are important to note, folks!

Brian, can you help in some way?

Fern


----------



## TUGBrian

ill go on record now in saying im fully behind adding any useful information to the resort review pages as you guys want!

I think accessibility is a great idea to include in resort information!

what are your ideas on how to incorporate it?  would you want it to have its own tab?  would you want folks to write about things like that in their reviews (id think many folks dont even consider handicapped facilities unless they are...or have a family member who is) yes/no?

this is all great feedback!


----------



## Sandy

As to the handicapped issue, more and more of us will need to know the number of steps or the lack of steps as we get older. Brian, I don't know how old you are, or the average ages of timeshare owners. But this is and will become more critical as time marches on. 

Tuggers, think about where you were in age and mobility when you first joined TUG or first used your timeshare. As your family grew, and perhaps as you added grandparents into the vacationing mix, how important it was to know if there was an elevator in the building.  We have been surprised  at having to walk up several flights of steps at many resorts, carrying all sorts of things to the unit.  We travel with our 90+ year old mom, and  my disabled husband.  It does make a difference. Boy, I wish I had requested that first floor unit, when possible. 

Just a thought.


----------



## TUGBrian

is a great reminder to use the "update this resort" link on all resort review pages!

if you know of a tidbit of info like this (no elevators in building 2) or something of the sort but dont feel like writing an entire review, that quick link lets you send a message directly to the resort review manager to have them add that info!

we can work on how best to organize the information when the new site gets rolled out next month =)


----------



## uscav8r

TUGBrian said:


> added a poll, if anyone can think of other poll options, let me know and ill add them!


Brian,
As having submitted several reviews over the past year, it seems like the "reward" process is either bogged down, inoperative, or other. I've probably submitted at least two reviews for resorts that had not been reviewed in at least 6-12 months, but have not seen any extensions in my membership expiration date. I'm not sure if that is because I already have a (paid) multi-year membership, or if the extension is handled shortly before my membership expires, or if there is another thing preventing these from processing.

On to getting other people to submit reviews: Maybe you could add it to your TUG Newsletter that XYZ resort hasn't been reviewed in 6 months, making one eligible for a X month membership extension (or whatever the additional ads policy is).

I like the idea of "keeping up with the Jones"... maybe have a semi-annual or quarterly shout out in the Newsletter to people who cross certain review thresholds (1, 5, 10, 25, 50, etc.).

Although, 50% response/participation isn't actually that bad. 25-40% response is the going rate for many polls/surveys.


----------



## TUGBrian

there is a reminder in each and every renewal notification to extend using reviews, it is not something that applies automatically as everyone has the choice to extend membership, or get ad credits!


----------



## DaveNV

Brian, some of us don't need ad credits, or feel a membership extension would really provide much for the effort.

So rather than extending membership dates, how about combining member referrals and submitted reviews toward gaining Lifetime Member status?  If it takes 10 referrals to gain Lifetime Status, how about giving one referral equivalent for, say, 5 Reviews?  That way if someone submits 25 reviews and gets five referrals, they'd earn lifetime Member status.  I know that'd appeal to me a great deal.

And speaking of that, is there somewhere on the site where I can see how many (or even IF) I have any membership referrals?  I talk up TUG a lot, but I don't know if my efforts have accomplished anything.

Dave


----------



## ronparise

Brian

My reasons for not doing reviews arent reflected  on your poll,
I havent done reviews because I dont find  reviews very helpful. and Im afraid mine would be less so.

Like  movie reviews or restaurant reviews...There are way too many times where my experience has been so much better or worse than the reviewer's, Ive learned not to count on them

Someone has already mentioned this......, the point usually isnt so much the resort, Its the location. ie If I am going to Washington DC Im more interested in traffic conditions on the Beltway, than the fact that there are no in room washers and dryers at National Harbor.


----------



## TUGBrian

BMWguynw said:


> Brian, some of us don't need ad credits, or feel a membership extension would really provide much for the effort.
> 
> So rather than extending membership dates, how about combining member referrals and submitted reviews toward gaining Lifetime Member status?  If it takes 10 referrals to gain Lifetime Status, how about giving one referral equivalent for, say, 5 Reviews?  That way if someone submits 25 reviews and gets five referrals, they'd earn lifetime Member status.  I know that'd appeal to me a great deal.
> 
> And speaking of that, is there somewhere on the site where I can see how many (or even IF) I have any membership referrals?  I talk up TUG a lot, but I don't know if my efforts have accomplished anything.
> 
> Dave



every time someone lists you as the referring member, you will be sent an email with that persons name and email address.

if you (or anyone) would like at any time to know the number of referrals or credits on your account, you can email me and id be happy to tell you!

I do believe I gave a lifetime membership to the individual with 75+ reviews....5 would be a bit low!


----------



## falmouth3

I write reviews, but I haven't taken many (enough) vacations in the last year.  My next vacation won't be at a timeshare.  My next timeshare vacation was last June and my next one will be months from now.


----------



## TUGBrian

oh thats ok, if you literally havent visited a Timeshare, then noone would expect you to write a review!

However one would imagine that more than 50% of active TUG members have at least been on vacation at a timeshare at least once!


----------



## Elli

Every so often I get a reminder from TUG to write a review, the reason I haven't is that for the last few years we have gone to the same resort on the Big Island, there are already quite a few reviews on this resort, and there isn't much to add.


----------



## Beefnot

The only reason I have not written more than one or two reviews is because I've been lazy.  That will change.  One of these days.  Real soon...


----------



## sfwilshire

I like the idea of using reviews to achieve a Lifetime Member status.

I fail to submit reviews because I'm just so darn busy that too much time passes. Usually by the time I would get a moment to make the effort, my memory is fuzzy regarding the stay. It's like those darn rental car surveys I get asking me to share my experience. By the time I see them in my email, I have no real memory of the one of the last four weeks of car rentals they are referring to.

I try now to make some notes in a Word document during my timeshare stays, and that helps. I try to remember to do the reviews eventually, because I benefit so much from the reviews others write. I also appreciate the ability to extend my membership at no cost.

Sheila


----------



## ace2000

sfwilshire said:


> I like the idea of using reviews to achieve a Lifetime Member status.


 
Probably missed the answer in this thread, but how does a TUG member currently get Lifetime Member status?


----------



## TUGBrian

Lifetime memberships are earned by referring 10 other folks to TUG.

you can however effectively earn it by submitting reviews every year and turning them in for membership extensions =)


----------



## DaveNV

TUGBrian said:


> I do believe I gave a lifetime membership to the individual with 75+ reviews....5 would be a bit low!



Maybe I wasn't clear. I didn't suggest 5 reviews to get a Lifetime Membership.  I said 25 reviews AND 5 Referrals.  As opposed to 10 Referrals.  It was an idea to encourage more people to write reviews, and a different incentive than just extending a membership.

Personally, I write reviews because I think they're helpful. I get a lot from the reviews others write, and I hope others can learn from me as well - if the review is current, and accurate.  Whether a resort had lousy maid service five years ago isn't very helpful today.  But if the swimming pool is closed, the front door doesn't lock, or the place has zillions of cockroaches - well, that's something I'd want to know about.  Recent reviews also make me feel like the place is worth staying at.  e.g. If nobody reviews it, does that mean nobody is staying there?  What's WRONG with the place??  

Dave


----------



## dioxide45

TUGBrian said:


> Lifetime memberships are earned by referring 10 other folks to TUG.
> 
> you can however effectively earn it by submitting reviews every year and turning them in for membership extensions =)



75 reviews would be the equivilent to 12.5 years of membership extensions if one was only getting the two month extension for each review. Add in a few where there is a six month Review Award Available and it gets even longer.


----------



## ace2000

In regards to the original question.  Keep it simple, and let people submit just a paragraph and rating if that's all they want to do - similar to the RCI rating system.  And then have some optional tabs to get extra information for those that would like to provide more detail (however, base the incentives on a complete review).    Personally, I don't like to read all the long narratives.  Seriously, if you could do that, you'd have a ton more reviews out there and a lot more feedback for all of us to view.

Also, ensure the reviews get posted quickly.  I've done a couple and I wondered if they got lost in the shuffle.  Give people instant gratification by seeing their review asap.


----------



## dioxide45

ace2000 said:


> In regards to the original question.  Keep it simple, and let people submit just a paragraph and rating if that's all they want to do - similar to the RCI rating system.  And then have some optional tabs to get extra information for those that would like to provide more detail (however, base the incentives on a complete review).    Personally, I don't like to read all the long narratives.  Seriously, if you could do that, you'd have a ton more reviews out there and a lot more feedback for all of us to view.
> 
> Also, ensure the reviews get posted quickly.  I've done a couple and I wondered if they got lost in the shuffle.  Give people instant gratification by seeing their review asap.



Have you seen some of the reviews? There are many that are just short paragraphs, others a couple of sentences.

I do agree about the instant gratification. I do not like that reviews require approval before they are visible. I can understand why they need to be reviewed, but why not let them be approved after they are posted? Then delete them if there are any problems. Or perhaps have a system where people can flag questionable reviews.


----------



## ace2000

dioxide45 said:


> Have you seen some of the reviews? There are many that are just short paragraphs, others a couple of sentences.



True, I guess you're right.  I do see some short ones out there.  I'm not sure why I thought it required more than that. Though it has been a few years since I've submitted one.  I'll try and do better in the future!


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> Have you seen some of the reviews? There are many that are just short paragraphs, others a couple of sentences.
> 
> I do agree about the instant gratification. I do not like that reviews require approval before they are visible. I can understand why they need to be reviewed, but why not let them be approved after they are posted? Then delete them if there are any problems. Or perhaps have a system where people can flag questionable reviews.



this is not a bad idea at all!


----------



## dioxide45

Perhaps it would also be possible for non members to submit reviews. If they submit say two reviews, they can get a 2 for 1 membership deal? They would of course have to sign up in order to see their own review.


----------



## ace2000

dioxide45 said:


> Have you seen some of the reviews? There are many that are just short paragraphs, others a couple of sentences.



Ok, I just remember what I was thinking about - sorry.  

A few years ago I submitted a review for a resort - not short but not long either.  I later got an email from a moderator stating that if I made the review longer then I would qualify for the membership extension.  First, I wasn't even trying for the membership extension.  Second, I really didn't appreciate hearing that my review wasn't "good enough".  And actually I haven't done one since then.  

If Brian would like to see the email I'd be happy to oblige and dig it out.  Not even sure who sent it.  LOL - maybe it was Brian...


----------



## csxjohn

ace2000 said:


> Ok, I just remember what I was thinking about - sorry.
> 
> A few years ago I submitted a review for a resort - not short but not long either.  I later got an email from a moderator stating that if I made the review longer then I would qualify for the membership extension.  First, I wasn't even trying for the membership extension.  Second, I really didn't appreciate hearing that my review wasn't "good enough".  And actually I haven't done one since then.
> 
> If Brian would like to see the email I'd be happy to oblige and dig it out.  Not even sure who sent it.  LOL - maybe it was Brian...



Maybe this is what the email was referring to.



> Any exceptional review, as decided by the TUG staff will receive a 6 month membership extension review credit award. (or free classified ad).



It seems I go to resorts that haven't been reviewed in a while so I get the 6 month extension for them anyhow.


----------



## uscav8r

TUGBrian said:


> there is a reminder in each and every renewal notification to extend using reviews, it is not something that applies automatically as everyone has the choice to extend membership, or get ad credits!



Ahhhh! Well that explains it!


----------



## uscav8r

TUGBrian said:


> I do believe I gave a lifetime membership to the individual with 75+ reviews....5 would be a bit low!



I definitely have something to shoot for now... but at my current pace of TS stay per year, I may go 20 years to get that point!


----------



## dioxide45

ace2000 said:


> Ok, I just remember what I was thinking about - sorry.
> 
> A few years ago I submitted a review for a resort - not short but not long either.  I later got an email from a moderator stating that if I made the review longer then I would qualify for the membership extension.  First, I wasn't even trying for the membership extension.  Second, I really didn't appreciate hearing that my review wasn't "good enough".  And actually I haven't done one since then.
> 
> If Brian would like to see the email I'd be happy to oblige and dig it out.  Not even sure who sent it.  LOL - maybe it was Brian...



I do understand that if there is a "Review Award Available" where a 6 month extension is available for submitting a review, that the review should be of a minimum quality. A six month membership extension is worth about $7.50, so one should have to write more than a couple of sentences to qualify.

Perhaps there should be a couple of other tiers. Currently one can get a two month extension with any review and a six month for a quality review for a resort that hasn't had a review done in the past 6 months. I notice that a couple of places I wrote a review for just last year have new Review Award Available messages. This means they don't get many reviews. Perhaps have some tiers like this. Perhaps also that "quality" can be defined so there are no e-mails like you had.

Tiers


1 month membership extension - Any review, no quality measure.
3 month membership extension - Review where there haven't been any other reviews in the past 3 month. Minimum 250 words.
6 month membership extension - Review where there haven't been any other reviews in the past 6 months. Minimum 500 (or even 750 words).

This would diminish the current 2 month extension for any review, but add another tier to give people an extra incentive.

I would also like that the membership extension is instant. If I submit a review I want to see the expiration date in my account change accordingly. No need to wonder how many review credits I have. Also no need for Brian to send out nor me to respond to the membership renewal e-mails.


----------



## ace2000

dioxide45 said:


> A six month membership extension is worth about $7.50, so one should have to write more than a couple of sentences to qualify.



Ok, now you've made me dig up the email...  

The review I submitted was 370 words and 43 lines, so it was substantial.  It was submitted in 2009 (wow, how time flies!).  Anyway, no direct feedback was given, only that it needed to be "enhanced" to qualify for the award and then a list of criteria was provided - again, I didn't ask for the award, but it kind of felt to me that the review wasn't "good enough".


----------



## TUGBrian

ace2000 said:


> Ok, I just remember what I was thinking about - sorry.
> 
> A few years ago I submitted a review for a resort - not short but not long either.  I later got an email from a moderator stating that if I made the review longer then I would qualify for the membership extension.  First, I wasn't even trying for the membership extension.  Second, I really didn't appreciate hearing that my review wasn't "good enough".  And actually I haven't done one since then.
> 
> If Brian would like to see the email I'd be happy to oblige and dig it out.  Not even sure who sent it.  LOL - maybe it was Brian...



this was very common back in the day when a review came in for a resort that hadnt been reviewed in 6months, but was just a very short review.

The goal of the email was to mention that if you wanted the 6month extension, more would need to be added to the review and the email should have contained a few tidbits and suggestions to add to the review so you could get the award.

I am sure I have a copy of that email somewhere, but it certainly was never meant to give the review submitter the impression that "your review was bad"...and I am certainly sorry if that is what you took from it!

(note we dont send out those sorts of emails anymore)


----------



## TUGBrian

dioxide45 said:


> I would also like that the membership extension is instant. If I submit a review I want to see the expiration date in my account change accordingly. No need to wonder how many review credits I have. Also no need for Brian to send out nor me to respond to the membership renewal e-mails.



no way to do that sadly, as there would be no way to determine if the review contained the required information/etc to earn the 6month award =)

and we would still have to send out renewal emails either way!

I try to make it as easy as possible, no effort is required on any members part to extend with their review credits (I suppose replying to an email requires SOME effort, but if that's too much...Cest la vie...Im giving away free stuff here =) )


----------



## TUGBrian

now we do still currently have your "timeshare review history" you can access from the tug2.com homepage after you log in...I fully intend to make this a much more integrated feature of a membership...that way you can easily track and see all of your reviews...and hopefully make it visible to everyone else should you see fit!


----------



## easyrider

I also use the reviews at Tug in conjunction with other review sources that I contribute to at sites like tripadvisor. I find my best resource are the forums where I can ask a specific question. The reviews at tug lack this question asking resource.


----------



## easyrider

Maybe a voluntary option in for a PM dealio attached to the review. This way you could send a pm to the reviewer to ask a question. Even if the reviewer opted in they could always decide on their own if they choose to answer.

As far as incentives for reviews, thats obviously your dealio like all other content provided on tug.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

hmm, I think i may have edited one of your posts vs posting a reply.

let me see if I can fix that


----------



## TUGBrian

> I also use the reviews at Tug in conjunction with other review sources that I contribute to at sites like tripadvisor. I find my best resource are the forums where I can ask a specific question. The reviews at tug lack this question asking resource.




We do have a link on each review page that automatically lists every thread and advice article on TUG that contains the name of the resort you are on...perhaps there would be a better way to incorporate this or make it visible?

with the site in the process of being redone, I am all ears!


----------



## ace2000

duplicate post


----------



## easyrider

So I found the member question help dealio on the first page before the reviews on the top tab. I didn't ever really notice it but after looking I find it is easy enough to use. 

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

wonder if it would be helpful in the member help feature to have it automatically take you to the page that shows all the threads/posts/advice articles about that resort after submitting your message through the member help email system.

vs the "your email has been sent"...I think that would be useful?


----------



## blr666

I checked out my timeshare review history and I only have 9 reviews listed.   I looked at the list and noticed that some of my reviews were missing.   I then looked up one of the missing review for Grand Mayan Cabos in the review section and it was there. It was just missing from my list of reviews. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

was it by chance submitted before 2008?

the only ones that are going to be in the list are going to be ones submitted within the new system.


----------



## TUGBrian

appears just as many folks find the submission process a pain...hopefully the new system will address that as well.

I hope to have a link available for you guys to look at soon =)


----------



## blr666

Nope, it was in 2010.  There are a few missing, the only I looked up was Cabos because it was the only one I remembered offhand. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

interesting, I do see your grand mayan review from 2010, ill have to look at the reviews query.


----------



## rapmarks

TUGBrian said:


> now we do still currently have your "timeshare review history" you can access from the tug2.com homepage after you log in...I fully intend to make this a much more integrated feature of a membership...that way you can easily track and see all of your reviews...and hopefully make it visible to everyone else should you see fit!



this is really neat.  I never knew it existed.   I have been credited for 29 reviews.   I have a feeling some were not credited, as there are a couple of years with only two reviews, and I usually take more weeks than that.   I don't think my reviews for Lehigh were there, and only one for The Galleon and I know I wrote one the first time, and another 4 years later.
nothing for 2009,  only two in 08 and 2010, and i know i wrote them.

In fact, i just looked and my Gulf Point of Naples review is there, but not on my list,


----------



## TUGBrian

there must be some issue with the query, ill look into it.

thankfully its nothing more than a query, so once we get the syntax sorted out...all your reviews should appear.

If I had to guess, im betting that perhaps an email address or username change might be the cause of this (if its just searching on email or username or other contact info vs your member ID in the database.


----------



## easyrider

TUGBrian said:


> wonder if it would be helpful in the member help feature to have it automatically take you to the page that shows all the threads/posts/advice articles about that resort after submitting your message through the member help email system.
> 
> vs the "your email has been sent"...I think that would be useful?



Having the options tab following you to the reviews would have made me notice the option tab. I did ask a question about an upcoming trip and did receive an email of which Im thankful for but wouldn't it have been better to have a pm ? I don't like using my email for this type of dealio, is what Im thinking.

Bill


----------



## TUGBrian

The member help feature just sends an email message to all those who agreed to answer questions about the resort.

they are sent your question directly with your email address as the "reply to" field...however since its only members that can access it...its a member to member email.


----------



## dioxide45

Going back to the original subject. I think in order to get a lot of reviews, this has to be the place where people come for timeshare reviews. By being a members only place for reviews, you are limiting the number of readers. Consider that some people only sign up to list their week for rent and others to just read a few reviews. So if you have 25% Of the members just wanting to sell their timeshares and 25% wanting to just read reviews, then you are left with the 50% willing to contribute. I actually think 50% contributing is pretty good if you ask me.

I don't know if you have any numbers or stats on why people initially sign up for TUG, but that would tell some of the story.

There may not be anything else you can do to get this number any higher than 50%. Any additional incentives would just get those that do reviews to continue to do more. $15 may be what someone is willing to pay to not have to take any of their own time to write a review.


----------



## TUGBrian

Id say that nearly everyone who finds TUG at least has SOME interest in selling or renting their timeshare.

now that % is likely different than those who actually move forward and post ads etc.

Ill have to see if I can find a query that breaks down those who have posted an ad vs those who havent.


----------



## rapmarks

I have no interest in selling or renting my timeshares.


----------



## ace2000

Brian - I've tried to think of anything that may add to the discussion and I've come to the conclusion that it's not easy.  I think the Review section works pretty darn well and I know I've gleaned much from them over the years.  

I'd like to see the option of just filling out a simple form for a quick review and to somehow see a better way to communicate with previous reviewers - perhaps a public chat area?  It would have to have some method of notifying the previous reviewers that there is a question posted (or something in that manner).  Again, the way it works now is great and I'm looking forward to seeing the new look.  Thanks for your work on this area!


----------



## TUGBrian

I still have a bunch of these TUG shirts to give away, I should go revisit the list of folks who have submitted the most reviews and send out some more!

I think I sent a bunch to everyone who had more than 5000 posts on the forums last time!


----------



## Beefnot

TUGBrian said:


> I still have a bunch of these TUG shirts to give away, I should go revisit the list of folks who have submitted the most reviews and send out some more!
> 
> I think I sent a bunch to everyone who had more than 5000 posts on the forums last time!


 
How about to members who have at least 2,882 posts?


----------



## csxjohn

I'm trying to get to 5,000 posts before you run out.  I better get my fingers warmed up.


----------



## TUGBrian

haha, im sure ill have some more printed up...these are however the last of the old school TUG logo shirts!


----------



## csxjohn

I bought a new style from Cafe Press, 964 to go to get one of the old style.  If I could only find an interesting thread to post to.:hysterical:


----------



## bobpark56

*Where to enter mailing address?*

I did receive your email offer re free tug shirts (thank you very much). In it, you asked us to check/update the mailing address you have for us. I have no idea where to do this. I did find where to update our email address, but nowhere to check the mailing address you have on file for us. Could you provide a bit more guidance please?

Thanks,  --Bob Park


----------



## TUGBrian

no worries, before I mail em out I will confirm the email we have on file.

I didnt realize that everyone would want one (and reply immediately...lol)...so it may take me a few days to get some of those plastic tshirt shipping bags to mail them all out!


----------



## sfwilshire

I would love to have a t-shirt to wear to "Owner's Updates" and other sales pitches when we choose to attend them. If nothing else, I could educate a few timeshare salespeople. 

Sheila


----------



## Passepartout

I wore my TUG T-shirt to the 'update' at Pueblo Bonito in Feb. It worked great! As soon as the salesweasel took us to the salesroom and we tucked into their free breakfast buffet, a few other weasels circled the table- all of them trying to discretely see my shirt. I saw a huddle in the corner with our 'guide' and some finger pointing. She came over to the table and announced that the 'update' was over, and to head to gifting. It was a fairly painless $150.

Thanks, Brian!

Jim


----------



## csxjohn

sfwilshire said:


> I would love to have a t-shirt to wear to "Owner's Updates" and other sales pitches when we choose to attend them. If nothing else, I could educate a few timeshare salespeople.
> 
> Sheila



I bought a t and a hat from cafe press.  I have trouble navigating the site but I remember going to a page with a lot of different mdse with the TUG logo.


Found it.

http://www.cafepress.com/timeshare


----------



## TUGBrian

Passepartout said:


> I wore my TUG T-shirt to the 'update' at Pueblo Bonito in Feb. It worked great! As soon as the salesweasel took us to the salesroom and we tucked into their free breakfast buffet, a few other weasels circled the table- all of them trying to discretely see my shirt. I saw a huddle in the corner with our 'guide' and some finger pointing. She came over to the table and announced that the 'update' was over, and to head to gifting. It was a fairly painless $150.
> 
> Thanks, Brian!
> 
> Jim



LOL...worth their weight in gold!

and yes, the cafepress shop is still open (note no money actually goes to TUG from that, the "markup" is set to zero).

the older shirts I have I always just give away to members, shall let you know if there are any leftover after this round of giveaways!


----------



## kristapb

*I wrote a review, once*

It was criticized, although constructive criticism was lacking.  No more.


----------



## TUGBrian

how was someone able to criticize your review?

do you mean perhaps you wrote one on the forums?


----------



## RichardinLakeland

*Check List*

Would a 'check list' of revelent items be useful?
Possibly with a area for a comment if appropriate.
Could 'grade' each on a 1 to 10 scale.
Like:
Handicap Accesable:  3
Comment: No elevator in building 3

WiFi: 5
Comment: Drops connections frequently.

PS - None of the choices on the survey fit me. I plan to write reviews, however a good review takes effort. I've started several, however they are not (in my opinion) ready for submission.


----------



## humor_monger

*fireplaces and BBQs*

I haven't seen this mentioned, but it is nice when someone posts info on fireplace and BBQ,  such as fireplace - gas, electric, presto log only (1st one provided), wood (free wood or wood $5 bundle).

BBQ - gas, charcoal (charcoal provided or not) and where they might be such as each unit or common areas.

I looked up my review history and was not happy with myself. We visited 9 resorts last year and I apparently only posted 2 reviews (I think I was focusing on TS Today reviews). I also saw basically duplicate postings for this year (I think because when I submitted, it didn't come up in the window I was expecting so I resubmitted.

I try and read previous reviews and try to only update info instead of reiterating what has already been said. In addition to info on the resort, I find it helpful to see what places people suggest seeing, including restaurants.

I'll do better. We've got at least 2 more trips set up for this year.


----------



## rapmarks

no doubt there is much to be included in a review, and it can be time consuming.


----------



## ace2000

TUGBrian said:


> how was someone able to criticize your review?
> 
> do you mean perhaps you wrote one on the forums?



Pretty sure they were talking about the same email I brought up earlier in this thread - basically saying "thanks for the review - but if you would have done better, you'd have qualified for the award", with no other specifics.  I'm not complaining, so please don't take it the wrong way - the reviews are very nice benefit of being a TUG member.


----------



## Coach Boon

*Timely topic on reviews*

I'm guilty of this more often than not. I'm just back from a trip and I plan to do a review but like everything, you get back and have to catch up, then details fade and presto - no review.

So I must do one soon especially since I like to do reviews on Tripadvisor - often more for restaurants and the like.

Wordsmithing rules! (ok,maybe my spelling doesn't).


----------



## TUGBrian

ace2000 said:


> Pretty sure they were talking about the same email I brought up earlier in this thread - basically saying "thanks for the review - but if you would have done better, you'd have qualified for the award", with no other specifics.  I'm not complaining, so please don't take it the wrong way - the reviews are very nice benefit of being a TUG member.



I would certainly like to know if thats the case again...and let folks know that this is no longer done on TUG =)


----------



## csxjohn

humor_monger said:


> ...In addition to info on the resort, I find it helpful to see what places people suggest seeing, including restaurants.
> 
> ....



My mileage varies on this point.

When I look in the TUG resort reviews I'd like to know about the resort and not things in the area.

I hate reading through long reviews about how this or that person in a group liked this or that attraction and how the others did not.  I don't care what you went to see or where you ate.  I want to know about the resort so I know if  I want to visit there or even buy there.

When I want to know what to do in an area I start a thread in the proper area and look for ideas.

The more things at the top of the reviews like we have now the better.  A simple check list telling us what the resort has and doesn't have is most useful to me.


----------



## Jaybee

Fern Modena said:


> I'm getting older, and I'm not the only one  And many of us travel with much older parents/grands/others. How about accessibility issues being addressed in some way?  For example, Los Abrigados is supposedly lovely, but some/most/all (I am not sure) units are lofts or two story, no elevator. That could be a problem to some. There are several places in Galveston which are multi-story with no elevator.  These things are important to note, folks!/QUOTE]
> 
> I'm with Fern (about getting older. How DOES that happen?)  I don't exchange as often as I used to, since my husband passed away a couple of years ago.  I pretty much stick to the TS we owned, which are all within driving distance.
> I love writing reviews, and have written quite a few, but I don't see much point in reviewing a resort where I own, unless some change has taken place, in the service, or quality.
> I do love reading the reviews, though, and am always surprised when I find a resort that hasn't had a review in several years.
> 
> I love Tug, and finding this site had been a wonderful gift.  I've learned so much over the years.  Thanks, Brian, and all of you who work so hard on this, and contribute so much.  Denise, how's that retirement going so far?


----------



## SnowDogDad

I had *not* posted a review.  So, I went out and posted my first (for my home resort). A bit biased since I really love my home resort.  Hopefully, many more informative reviews will follow.  Brian, thanks for the reminder and the great service!


----------



## TUGBrian

been a significant uptick for sure since the newsletter article mentioning this thread =)

I enjoy reading them as much as you guys do!


----------



## sfwilshire

csxjohn said:


> When I look in the TUG resort reviews I'd like to know about the resort and not things in the area.



I'm just the opposite. There are other websites I search for general travel info, but I particularly enjoy the recommendations included with the TUG resort reviews. It is easy enough to skip through information not of interest. 

Sheila


----------



## susieq

sfwilshire said:


> I'm just the opposite. There are other websites I search for general travel info, but I particularly enjoy the recommendations included with the TUG resort reviews. It is easy enough to skip through information not of interest.
> 
> Sheila




I second that!!! We travel to see other parts off the country, not just enjoy the resort! JMHO

Sue


----------



## ace2000

I just checked the form for submitting a review.  Has it changed recently?  It does look much improved and appears easier from the days of my last review I did several years ago.

Also, my request may have been discussed already, and sorry if I missed it.  Is there a way to get notifications based on a location instead of a specific resort?


----------

